# Essex Meetup



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Come' on You essex girls, Who fancies a meet up July / August time?
Planning in Advance


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry am midlands gal but just wanted to say lurrrve your siggy , you are clever !


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Thankyou so much Nic i think thats your name, forgive me if im wrong


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

I'd be up for an essex meetup around then


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Coolio's


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

Just out of curiosity have you had meetups before and what do you do ?


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

yes, its nic lol or nicky


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Hiya Nic, ive never personally been to a meetup, but i think you just met up (obviously lol) and take the dogs somewhere, have a picnic, go to the beach or something lol


----------



## REBECCA (Nov 11, 2005)

Wish we could come, but we just live too far away.


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

I have a friend who owns Baby's brother, and she has another little Chi cross too, I'm sure I could drag her along  

When I go to visit her, we go to the park, walk our dogs, let them play, and we have a cup of tea in one of the park cafes! It's generally just a thing for your dog to meet and greet other dogs


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

That would be great Gemma 
And im sure theres more essex people than us!


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

aw wish i lived in essex


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Where abouts in Devon are you Lucy?, I usually go to Exmouth every September, i might be going this year and id be bringing Kisses and I will have my chi then too  ?


----------



## lisa&lily (Sep 8, 2007)

Norwich isn't too far from Essex. My family live in Harold Wood. Where would you do the meet up?


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Aw do you go to exmouth poppy? i live reallynear there!Like hlf an hour away!So thts deff an idea!!!


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

The North London Small Dog and Toy Breed and The London Chihuahua and Papillon Meetup Group’s next meet is at St James Park, London on Easter Sunday if anyone wants to join us. The groups had a meet in Southend last year, so if you are arranging a meet, please let us know, we would like to join you. Thank you


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

i would be able to get to an essex meet


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats great Chloe,


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

All we need now is for everyone to think of a place, i was thinking Watt Tyler Country Park, as the weather should be nice around that time, and i think it would be great


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Gosh havent been there since the kids were small,I love those little old houses there!


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

yep,too far for us-but we all wanna see lots of pics!!


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah those houses are great  when i was little i never wanted to look in the window of the white house, as i thought a witch would get me lol


----------



## Minnie's Mummy (Nov 16, 2007)

ooh wow a meetup!  but i'm in manchester, might be abit of a long journey


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next London meets, Golders Green Saturday 12 April and St James Park Sunday 4 May, all welcome to come and join us.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next London Meets 12 April Golders Green, May 4 St James Park. all welcome, hope the weather is better.:sunny:


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I thought the London meet up at Golders Green was April 19th. I'll be in England over the 19th and was supposed to attend the meet-up and meet some of you folks. Sure am glad I read this thread.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

ooooops, I think this may not be the meet up I was supposed to attend. Boy is my face red!!


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

The North London Small Dog and Toy Breed,/Chihuahua and Papillon meet up groups next meet is Golders Hill Park, Golders Green, on the 13 September at 2pm, also arranging a meet in Southend on 11 October


----------



## Honey&Winston (Aug 21, 2008)

not far from me im in Romford when and wot time? we will be up for it


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi
Hope to arrange a midday meet and a 2 pm meet on the day, more info to follow, Lets hope the weather is good to us. 
07593527787


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

The North London Small Dog and Chihuahua and Papillon groups are meeting in Southend on the 11 Oct at midday. Meet by the top of lift near the pier, anyone wanting to join us later, up till about 3pm, please call me and I can let you know where we are. 07754207156


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

I will be traveling from Fenchurch Street Station if you going by train, please contact me. 

Pat 

07754207156


----------



## mybabiesmummy (Aug 10, 2008)

im up for it tell me a time day etc counts us in with my fur gang be nice to meet everybody


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Deleted.........


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

A few of us are meeting at Fenchurch Street station for the 10.10am train tomorrow.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Next London Small Dog Meet is November 2nd St James Park 1pm, meet by the foot bridge St James Park underground side of the lake. Please contact me for more info.


----------

